# Best Digital Camera under 10K



## debopriyo (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Guys, i am planing to buy a digital camera under 10K. it should have 4 MP resolution,optical & digital zoom,LCD & viewfinder,point & shoot operation,inbuilt flash,SD & MMC support & PC connectivity.Please give me the model number & approx price.


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 16, 2006)

i too desire for the same for the same budget, just want the camera to accompany with some good rechargeable battery


----------

